

Official White House Response to the Petition “Pardon Edward Snowden” - austenallred
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/pardon-edward-snowden

======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9961527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9961527).

